# MIDI help on Yamaha DTXpress II



## Overtone (Jan 3, 2015)

I've got this thing working pretty ok, but one thing bugging me is that it outputs the MIDI in omni mode. I was living with it, but now I'm realizing that instead of upgrading to a bigger MIDI interface I might be able to just send my keyboard's midi to the MIDI IN, and use the "merge" mode to include it in the output from MIDI OUT. I think that if I were to do that, then I would need the drums on one channel and the keyboard on another channel. So therefore omni mode is no good. 

The manual says nothing about omni mode, and the reference manual mentions that there are four modes... one with omni and polyphony, one with omni and monophony, and then the same for omni off (polyphonic vs. monophonic). So I'm kinda clueless... I know I need to set it to mode 3 or 4, but I dunno how to change that setting. 

If I figure this out I get to save $70 and you will have my gratitude.


----------



## Overtone (Jan 3, 2015)

I found how to change the channel for each voice, which is a little more tedious but will probably work. When I get home I'll change the settings on a patch and try it out... Drums on channel 1, keyboard set to output on channel 2. Keyboard>Midi In>Midi out. Will let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## Overtone (Jan 3, 2015)

So it turns out all the voices from the drums are sending output on channel 10. The module does pass through the midi from the keyboard along channel 1. Within Kontakt it's really simple... setting the input to channel 10 means that only the drums will trigger notes in Kontakt's drum sampler. But with Logic's built in MIDI instruments I'm having a problem. They seem to be set to omni mode by default with no simple way to change that. So when I play the drums, I only hear drums. But when I try to control a logic instrument (such as the electric piano) it'll trigger whether I'm playing the keyboard or the drums. I'm sure there is a workaround, but it's the first time I've been truly disappointed by Logic's setup.


----------



## Overtone (Jan 4, 2015)

Ok, if you change the MIDI Channel in the info panel for the Logic instrument it doesn't initially do anything. But if you hit record and stop recording (you might have to actually play something too) then it basically assigns the controller to that instrument from then on. I've saved and reopened the file and it's still working right (drums don't trigger the synth any more).

Edit: but if you have the synth track selected the drums will still play the synth. So make sure you have another channel strip active.
Edit edit: You also have to select "Auto demix blah blah blah" in Record Settings. But after you do that you won't be able to control 2 NI instruments at once using two different controllers. But you can switch back and forth if you're only doing two instruments. I think the 4x4 MIDI router is gonna have to go back. Anyway, enough of this thread (unless someone wants to help me out) I'm just updating in case someone searches it later on.


----------

